# It's Not Just Petlink



## LadySnake (Oct 25, 2008)

Hiya
Found these guys for 'sale'. Supposedly they're located in Perth.
http://perth.gumtree.com.au/c-Commu...t-tortoise-for-lovely-homes-W0QQAdIdZ82948720


----------



## missllama (Oct 25, 2008)

thats funny because i have been reporting about 5adds a day on the adelaide one
today there are
bulldogs
maltese 
african greys
b&g macaws
yes there all legal here but there all scams, along with the tea cup yorkies etc
its rather sad isnt it


----------



## missllama (Oct 25, 2008)

oh and this one is from yesturday
this must be the same person who made the add u posted because i reported this as a scam too
http://adelaide.gumtree.com.au/c-Co...erian-husky-for-lovely-home-W0QQAdIdZ82768454

they seem to be doing it ALOT with dogs atm

(its advertised as "cute and excellent" aswel lol the same as the "cute and excellent turtles"

hi we got four siberianhusky for lovely home they are vet check deworm and papers avaliable their pricev includeshipping 

lol id be a bit worried buying something off of someone who writes like that


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 25, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> b&g macaws
> yes there all legal here but there all scams, along with the tea cup yorkies etc
> its rather sad isnt it


 
Can you keep exotic birds in Aus such as macaws?


----------



## missllama (Oct 25, 2008)

yea my friend has a blue and gold, there are some birds that arnt alowed here but there are quite a few types of macaw thats legal here

u cant get them shipped here tho, u have to buy them from people who already have them and breed them


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh ok.. didnt know that, thanks.


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 25, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> thats funny because i have been reporting about 5adds a day on the adelaide one
> today there are
> bulldogs
> maltese
> ...


 
bulldogs illegal? since when? 
:?


----------



## missllama (Oct 25, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> bulldogs illegal? since when?
> :?




they arnt illegal, but the adds are scams, they say that there located overseas and shipping is 250 etc

this was the reply i got about the african greys

Hello,
Before we proceed i will like you to read and also have some
information in regards of the bird you are after that if you have not
had the breed of African Grey parrots before.My female and male
African Grey Parrots are --"Best talkers, smartest parrots". That is
what you will hear when people speak of their Congo and African Grey
species. And in all likelihood, they are right! A stunning silvery
grey package of brains!

And they do talk, but in addition to talk, you will get the beep of
your microwave, your cell phone ringing, the doorbell, and your wife
yelling for your kids! All will be in perfect reproduction, and so
much so, that you will reach for a phone that is not ringing, and
wonder why your wife does not stop her calling!

African Grey are the larger African Grey, approximately 33 cm in
length, in a silver color with a bright red tail. Weight ranges for
the Congo are 380 to 554 grams on average. Timnehs are slightly
smaller, 300 to 360 grams, darker in color, with a beautiful burgundy
tail. Each can talk equally well, but the Timneh is sometimes felt to
be somewhat better as a pet, especially in a family situation.

Congo African Grey may enjoy a single owner, and not so much action in
the house. They may be slow to accept change, including a new cage,
new curtains in the house, and even toys! So start them early with new
experiences, lots of toys, new people, and socialization. Be aware
that African Grey s are a dusty bird that may not take well to
bathing. Understand that your African Grey hails from Central Africa
and the Kenya and Tanzania areas, a dry and arid part of the world;
where in his natural habitat; he or she may not get bathed as often as
the rain forest species. For those of you with allergies, there are
some parrots that may prove better than others to own, and a dustier
African Grey,are the best and first choice.

when owning an African Grey parrot, for intelligence that will amaze
you and real cognitive thinking skills. They truly seem to be able to
reason, and to use language in context, to get what they may want or
to participate in what's happening around them. To place one of these
intelligent birds in a cage and expect him to amuse himself all the
time will prove itself to be incorrect bird care.

African Grey He needs, and requires, stimulation with new toys, a
television to entertain, companionship with his people, and
challenges. Feather destruction can become a problem in this species
whether it is from boredom, stress, habit, or genetics. Plan ahead to
keep your bird in an adequate size cage, 32" x 23" minimum
recommendation, with interesting toys that you rotate frequently to
keep him entertained.

NB,
I will like to ask you some question
Where are you located?
And how soon will you need them?
Have you ever have this breed of bird be for?
Also do you have kids who will love and play and care for bird ?

am located in Victoria (melbourne) If you can make it over here we can
make some arrangement with the pet carries service and the African
Grey can be delivered to your home and all you will need to do is pay
for your delivery fee that will cost you $350 with the African
Grey.and if yes then i will need your post details such as your

YOUR FULL NAMES
POSTED CODE
HOUSE ADDRESS
PHONE NUMBERS
CITY

With this details the post carries service will used them and post
this African Grey parrot to your home.

Here are some pictures i hoe you will love them?and then get back to
me with the day you will love the African Grey to be posted to you.

but note that when paying for the delivery of these parrots you are
going to make an upfront payment that will cost you $200 and the
balance paid when you receive the parrots at you door steps which is
$150
am waiting for your reply
Thanks
My Regards


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 25, 2008)

ahh, the buggers. Someone needs to invent self-destructing e-mails. Send em a few


----------

